# Chicago Steak Houses? Need a last minute recommendation



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to Chicago next weekend with my girlfriend, and I'd like to hit up a great steakhouse on Saturday night. I've been to Morton's twice, heard a lot of great things about Gibson's, and the hotel we are staying at has David Burke's Primehouse underneath it. 

Any recommendations would be appreciated! (I'd also like to find a great place to enjoy a cigar after dinner).


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

TheAmericanStig said:


> and the hotel we are staying at has David Burke's Primehouse underneath it.


Search over.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TheAmericanStig said:


> I'm going to Chicago next weekend with my girlfriend, and I'd like to hit up a great steakhouse on Saturday night. I've been to Morton's twice, *heard a lot of great things about Gibson's,* and the hotel we are staying at has David Burke's Primehouse underneath it.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated! (I'd also like to find a great place to enjoy a cigar after dinner).


Best Steak House anywhere IMHO!!! I was born, raised and lived in the Chicago Area for over 55 years.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Chop House in the city. I think it's across from the Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Best Steak House anywhere IMHO!!! I was born, raised and lived in the Chicago Area for over 55 years.


Nice! What are your top picks there?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I heard Sullivans is good, haven't been there myself. They also allow cigars as I hear.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I heard Sullivans is good, haven't been there myself. They also allow cigars as I hear.


No more cigars with the no smoking laws.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> No more cigars with the no smoking laws.


Don't they still have the lounge upstairs? Yes, but not really. Okay then.

To make it up to you..

Here's every cigar lounge in Chicago:

http://cigarplaces.com/city/chicago-cigars.aspx#

http://www.conciergepreferred.com/c...-chicago-nightlife-where-to-smoke-cigars.html

Here's every steak place in Chicago:

http://www.conciergepreferred.com/c...=keyword&theme=0&neighborhoodLoc=0&cuisine=43


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tavern on Rush
1031 North Rush Street Chicago, IL 60611
(312) 664-9600


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Morton's was excellent the last time I was there.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TheAmericanStig said:


> Nice! What are your top picks there?


If you look back at post #3 you will see that I highlighted *Gibson's - Gold Coast *as the best anywhere, IMHO!

My other choices are:

*Ruth's Chris Steak House
Sullivan's Steakhouse - River North*


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If you look back at post #3 you will see that I highlighted *Gibson's - Gold Coast *as the best anywhere, IMHO!
> 
> My other choices are:
> 
> ...


Booked for Gibson's! I was asking what your favorites were there?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TheAmericanStig said:


> Booked for Gibson's! I was asking what your favorites were there?


I expect that you and your girl friend will have a terrific time there!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

it seems like most Chicago steakhouses wet age their steaks, anyone know why?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Dry Aging takes longer than Wet Aging and requires almost daily monitoring. Also, there is significant weight loss of the meat do to dehydration.

Wet Aging is faster than Dry Aging and no monitoring is needed. Also, the meat retains it's full original weight.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Dry Aging takes longer than Wet Aging and requires almost daily monitoring. Also, there is significant weight loss of the meat do to dehydration.
> 
> Wet Aging is faster than Dry Aging and no monitoring is needed. Also, the meat retains it's full original weight.


I understand that, but I noticed that Chicago steakhouses seem to be big into this method. It seems like wet aging only serves the resturaunts interest.

I think the dry age process creates a tastier piece of meat. I'm from NYC, maybe it's what you are used to. I wonder if some folks prefer the taste of wet aged over dry aged.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> I understand that, but I noticed that Chicago steakhouses seem to be big into this method. It seems like wet aging only serves the resturaunts interest.
> 
> I think the dry age process creates a tastier piece of meat. I'm from NYC, maybe it's what you are used to. I wonder if some folks prefer the taste of wet aged over dry aged.


Dry vs Wet Aging has been debated often, over the last 5/10 years. I do not believe anyone has ever won the argument. I have had many, many of both styles and all I can say is that I have had many amazing steaks, both Dry Aged and Wet Aged. I have no real preference. As long as they are cooked properly, either should be very good/excellent.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Dry vs Wet Aging has been debated often, over the last 5/10 years. I do not believe anyone has ever won the argument. I have had many, many of both styles and all I can say is that I have had many amazing steaks, both Dry Aged and Wet Aged. I have no real preference. As long as they are cooked properly, either should be very good/excellent.


Totally agreed. As with cigars, taste is subjective.

The grade of meat any top steakhouse gets their hands on sure beats what you can get from your butcher... Not to mention they usually use salamanders, the average guy can't reproduce the same experience in his home.

I've enjoyed both dry aged and wet aged steaks, giving the slight nod to dry aged. It's not like I would ever turn my nose up to either. mmmmm steak


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

Gibson's was amazing. Filet, sweet potato, shrimp cocktail, great wine. Loved it! Was too full to get dessert- but next time! Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Did you get to go to a nearby cigar bar after? If so which one and what did you smoke?


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

Didn't make our way to a cigar bar- but I found some guys smoking outside our hotel under the heat lamps and lit up a Hoyo Epi no. 2 one night, a Cohiba SIGLO II the other. (Both were a little fresh- but enjoyable)! I had to relight quite a few times, as I'm not used to walking and smoking at the same time, but I loved it! I could definitely see myself having a condo in Chicago!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed yourself.

It is hard to walk and smoke at the same time, you either forget about one or forget about the other.


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself.
> 
> It is hard to walk and smoke at the same time, you either forget about one or forget about the other.


True stuff.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I was hoping for a picture of a big hunk of meat...

Sad...


----------

